# Brake Fluid Reservoir Empty-Please Help



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

I got up this morning to clean my engine, and noticed that the brake fluid reservoir is COMPLETELY EMPTY. Surely this can't be normal. The 2 rubber plungers were also all the way down when I opened the top. Has this happened to anyone else? Is this normal?

Are car dealerships open tomorrow (the day after THanksgiving) so I can take it in?

Thanks fellas, Taylor


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

This is not normal and you will placing yourself in trouble if you try to drive it - braking can be seriously impacted. You have a fluid leak somewhere. Fill it up with the DOT specified fluid (should be DOT 3 or DOT 4). Drive another vehicle, not the GTO, to go get some if you do not have any on hand. Make sure the brake pedal is not spongy. You also will probably have air in your brake lines and will need to have the system bled. If you've not familiar with bleeding brakes, you will need a shop or the dealer to do it for you.


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

I agree. I wouldn't drive it anywhere. Call the dealer and have them come and get it. It should be covered by warranty.


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm sorry fellas, disregard this post. The reservior is full, it's just hard to see through the plastic. The plungers were all the way down, but when I pulled the rubber plunger seal out, the reservior was full. Trust me, it's hard to see the level if the light isn't just right though.

I am 1 quart low on oil though. Guess it's because I've been having fun. Anybody else been a quart low?


----------

